# Frank Zappa Orchestral Favorites Expanded 3 CD Set



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This looks like a great new edition. A high quality re-master of the original album plus two live CDs of orchestral music recorded in 1975.
https://www.zappa.com/news/frank-za...ented-audiophile-quality-first-time-specialty


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Here is a preview provided by the now infamous UMG.


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow. I missed this. Will look in Zappa forums.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The link I provided gives you all the info. There's a more active thread at the Steve Hoffman forum.


----------



## Tero (Jun 2, 2012)

Well what I gather from Zappateers is that is a fine addition. The only complaint was that the live shows are not complete.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Never could understand the completeness obsession. An album package is what it is. It's what the producers decide to present to the public. Take it or leave it.


----------

